# Souni or Episkopi or Kolossi or Ermi?



## maewing (May 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to the forum but I have been around Cyprus for about 5 years. All of that time we have lived near or in Larnaca until recently (when, for medical reasons, we needed to stay in the US). Now we are preparing to return to Cyprus but we want to select an area that is more expat-focused, better climate and more amenities related to small children (5 and 2). For that reason (and for love of the beach) we are interested in Limassol and surroundings. 

Recently I was introduced to Souni village and I quite enjoyed a visit; however, it is far and there are very few amenities within a short distance. Others have mentioned Episkopi, Kolossi, Ermi and even Ypsonas. I have never visited any of these villages but with Souni as a comparative ("European village") setting, I was hoping that some of you might provide some perspectives and opinions. 

Neither my wife nor I are Cypriot but we are learning Greek and we are not attempting to find an oasis of expats divorced completely from Cyprus life. At the same time, we own a house in an old village near Larnaca (with many 80 year old friends) and that is too local (and too elderly) for our current needs as foreigners with young children. Hoping for a balance, we want to find a place to rent a house at first where my wife can take the kids to do things outside and within a short distance of the private schools. Any ideas, thoughts or opinions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

maewing said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum but I have been around Cyprus for about 5 years. All of that time we have lived near or in Larnaca until recently (when, for medical reasons, we needed to stay in the US). Now we are preparing to return to Cyprus but we want to select an area that is more expat-focused, better climate and more amenities related to small children (5 and 2). For that reason (and for love of the beach) we are interested in Limassol and surroundings.
> 
> ...


Hi maewing, All of the areas you mention, except Souni, are just to the west of Limassol proper. In order of distance they are Ypsonas, Kolossi, Erimi and Episkopi. These areas adjoin each other and each has a significant ex-pat community, often mixed together with the local Greek population. Each has access (at varying distances) to beaches of one sort or another. Each contains a mix of older "village" properties and modern housing but in recent years all have suffered to some extent from the Cyprus overdevelopment plague, with large housing developments. Still, each of them also includes a lot of nicer housing as well.
I guess if you spoke to a local from any of these areas, you would learn that his/her area was the best out of the four - human nature I suppose.
I have been told that Ypsonas residents can suffer from a smell from the pig farm when the wind is in the wrong direction. But that's only hearsay.
Kolossi is a very friendly community - so much so that my wife and I have just rented a villa there.
If you want to be close to private schools then the nearer you are to Limassol the better, so in that respect Ypsonas or Kolossi would be favourite. But all of the areas are within easy reach of the water park at Fasouri (a great day out for all the family) and close to the many tourist attractions of Limassol itself. Souni would be closer for a day trip to the Troodos mountains but as you say, it is a bit far out for everyday things.
I suggest you drive through each of the villages before you decide which one you would like to rent in. Stop at the local shops and cafes and chat to anyone you meet. you should find them all friendly and helpful, as we did.
And in Kolossi, pay a call to the "The Olive Mill" snack bar on the main road, opposite the school, where you will find our friend Eugene - also an expat, ready with the drinks.


----------



## maewing (May 14, 2010)

methusela said:


> Hi maewing, All of the areas you mention, except Souni, are just to the west of Limassol proper. In order of distance they are Ypsonas, Kolossi, Erimi and Episkopi. These areas adjoin each other and each has a significant ex-pat community, often mixed together with the local Greek population. Each has access (at varying distances) to beaches of one sort or another. Each contains a mix of older "village" properties and modern housing but in recent years all have suffered to some extent from the Cyprus overdevelopment plague, with large housing developments. Still, each of them also includes a lot of nicer housing as well.
> I guess if you spoke to a local from any of these areas, you would learn that his/her area was the best out of the four - human nature I suppose.
> I have been told that Ypsonas residents can suffer from a smell from the pig farm when the wind is in the wrong direction. But that's only hearsay.
> Kolossi is a very friendly community - so much so that my wife and I have just rented a villa there.
> ...


Dear Methusala, 

Thanks so much for the comments. Our problem is "complicated" in that we are not going to be in Cyprus as a family until the summer and need to find a place to rent. The complicated part is that Cyprus landlords hate renting anything short-term (which we would ideally do until we find something we like) and it still registers as a developing country when it comes to getting services such as working through an agent. I have friends there though that I hope to send to the right places but I wanted to limit their searching. Your message helps because it gives me some perspective on location and amenities. What turned me off a bit from Souni is the lack of even a grocery store. Are any of the villages I mentioned at a similar elevation to Souni?

Thank you!


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

maewing said:


> Dear Methusala,
> 
> Thanks so much for the comments. Our problem is "complicated" in that we are not going to be in Cyprus as a family until the summer and need to find a place to rent. The complicated part is that Cyprus landlords hate renting anything short-term (which we would ideally do until we find something we like) and it still registers as a developing country when it comes to getting services such as working through an agent. I have friends there though that I hope to send to the right places but I wanted to limit their searching. Your message helps because it gives me some perspective on location and amenities. What turned me off a bit from Souni is the lack of even a grocery store. Are any of the villages I mentioned at a similar elevation to Souni?
> 
> Thank you!


No, all of these villages are on the coastal plain and all are only a few minutes drive from the sea. You are right about short term rentals though; these are treated as holiday lets and so are very expensive. Could you manage with an apartment short term? - this might be more of a possibility.
On the subject of groceries, I can really only give accurate details for Kolossi, where shopping is easy because Orphanides recently opened a "Metro" store which sells most of the things you might need. I have a feeling there are similar (if smaller) stores in Ypsonas & Episkopi. Although Erimi is more of a "one horse" village, even that has small stores and anyway it is only a five minute drive to Kolossi.
If you need anything more than basic provisions it is just a ten minute drive to the Limassol supermarkets of Carrefour or Orphanides from Kolossi (a little less from Ypsonas and a little more from Episkopi).


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I live on the other side of town but really like Erimi and Episkopi. Episkopi has a great supermarket called Lysotis, their meat and fruit is great and reasonable. I have friends who live in both villages and they like both very much. 

As for Souni, it is not my cup of tea! It could be a beautiful village but looks more like a ghost town with all the half-finished houses. We have friends who live there, in one of the few finished houses, and all the houses that surround their house are empty so no windows, no doors, building materials in their gardens, empty pools (great dangers for kids!), etc. The houses that are finished are really nice but unfortunately most of them are not finished and to be honest, I would not like to live surrounded by empty shells! 

When we came nearly two years ago we rented a holiday flat in the tourist area for three weeks and looked for a house when we arrived. There are plenty of lets around as many people are leaving Cyprus so prices are better than they were when we arrived two years ago!


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

We have lived in Episkopi for over a year now and its perfect for us. As aase said Lysiotis is a fab supermarket with all you could need (their cold meats etc are usually cheaper than the kolossi orphanides) plus iceland direct is across from it with a lot of british stuff if that is what u are looking for. There is also a GB import shop. Our kids go to the village school, the teachers are fantastic and it helps when there are community events because our kids know the others etc... It is near the motorway, and the beach is 5mins drive if that. I much prefer the paphos side of limassol to where we were before.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

If you need such mundane items as Banks, you will find one in Episkopi, none in Erimi, none in Souni, none in Kolossi, and one in Trachoni. Of course there are also the coop banks, but I'm not sure that International ATM cards work in those.


----------

